# Your Best buck ever caught on camera



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

This is a buck I got on camera maybe 5 years ago. My brother in law got a shot at him (maybe 300 yards) and missed. He was sick.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

different kind of camera ...but still a nice buck


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*one of my bucks*

Here is one of mine


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

heres one we never saw again


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

*8 years ago*


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

The best buck I have on camera was one someone else killed....


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are a few, 10 and an 8, 8 got lead poison .


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

heres one of my better pics of a good one


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

heres another pic of 2


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

nice pics guys!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

M16 -- outstanding pictures!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Studs for sure MI6


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Favorites*

I have some bigger deer on film but here are a couple of my favorite pictures..Walker


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

heres a couple pics taken out of the blind


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats about a ODD set of horns in the last pic, big diff in the main beams on th L side v/s R side...WW


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for posting up.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Man those are some great bucks..........


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walker

You been poaching on our place ? Got some good videos of a place like that except my ducks are bigger than yours .. Ha 

Charlie


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Hondo a few years back neibors got him. I wish we could have laid off another year or so.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*A Couple*

This was a pretty-much straight-up twelve that three of us passed. I had him at sixty yards. he does nto look like much but I am told that when person number 4 who killed him the afternoon of the last day of the season had him scored he busted 160. I did not have my newer digital camera then.



















This one had dark horns and looked real good but was a little young and busted up:


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've got a couple of old buddies.


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a few


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

This is one we had last year. I think neighbors got him. Was too young for us. Saw him once or twice and then never saw him again.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Rack Ranch Trail Cam*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walker (Rack Ranch) showing off again..


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Bucks*

Heres some from last year,don't know why the pic is so small !!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I would like some help

I am hunting this yr on a new lease...they have a rule that the trophy you should has to be 4.5 or older
Well as most of you know sometimes on the hoof ....it is hard to guage....so I have been doing some studying online ans think I may be getting better
So what I did is try to age your deer from the photos....here what I came up with

Texas8......3.5
Mine.......4.5
Ken........4.5
Charlie....3.5
TxWht....3.5
Noto.....1st pic...3.5
M16......1st...4.5....2nd pic...5.5-6.5...3rd pic....7.5.....4th pic...7.5
Texas 8....1st, 2nd and 3rd.....3.5
dlove....3.5
Charlie....1st and 2nd...4.5.....3rd and 4th...5.5
Snap.....1st pic....5.5...2nd pic...left deer...4.5....right deer.....3.5
Pulp....2nd photo....3.5
RR....all deer in photos look 3.5...except for deer turned away in 1st photo on the right is 4.5

Well how well did I do...........It seems to me....from what I have read on the internet that a deer does not get the thick neck from brisket to head until they have reached maturity at 4.5-5.5.....

I appreciate any feedback

TS


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

You are under aging almost everything.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

thats not good....can you be more specific...please
Thanx


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Slayer, if your gonna misjudge some then your better off on this side of the fence then trying to put more age on them... buy ''Aging And Judging Trophy Whitetails'' by James Kroll. It is an awesome book...Walker


Encinal said:


> You are under aging almost everything.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Slayer, if your gonna misjudge some then your better off on this side of the fence then trying to put more age on them... buy ''Aging And Judging Trophy Whitetails'' by James Kroll. It is an awesome book...Walker


Check out _*Observing and Evaluating Whitetails *_by Dave Richards & Al Brothers










It's the best book around so far as a field guide to aging...

It walks you through the ages of individual deer and also points out a few characteristics that you can use to identify deer from year to year OTHER than antlers... which is something that everyone needs to have at least a mild understanding of.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry for highjacking this thread



You may proceed


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Throw in an Elk..*

Colorado '06


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Seems like someone posted a website a while back that allowed you to age deer. I'm not sure how I'd even search for it. Can't remember who posted or the title of the thread. If I can find it, I'll post up.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Found it! Luckily I saved it in my favorites. Go to this site and click on "Shoot or wait" at the top. I think it's a paid site but I think you can use this feature for free. Also, if you search "deer age" on this site, you'll get a lot of threads of people asking for scores and ages. Might be good practice also.

http://www.whitetaildomains.com


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

*nice FREE range hill coutry buck*

Took this pic with a regular digital on a buddies ranch.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

dayummmm....screw it I would just shoot him....lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*nice FREE range hill coutry buck* 
Looks like he is in a pen to me.. lol


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like I'd have to put a little sumpin on that'un !


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> dayummmm....screw it I would just shoot him....lol


Yep...DRT


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's one or two...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Here are a couple of my favorite Axis Bucks caught---"Big Bow Dogger"--and the other in the draw! Both went over 36" 200+ lbs. Baby Buck in the fore ground went on to be a 140" 8pt. 3yrs later.

Some Red Stags in velvet--got lucky on that pic.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Encinal said:


> Here's one or two...


Those are amazing pics.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

a few of my favorites


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

And some people say that coyotes will not eat corn


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Mike M said:


> And some people say that coyotes will not eat corn


They don't ... ?!?!? Huh ... I had one run up under a feeder last year ...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Gotta love that 8pt...

Here are a few more...


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Not real good focus, but.....*

Taken at about 200 yds....get that lip curled, man!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Discovered that I can get extra zoom if I take a picture with my camera through my scope.... tough not to pull the trigger though... This deer is only 2.5 yrs...










Heres a neat picture I got off my game cam in East Tx.... taken over a scrape... notice the other buck laying down behind it...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some great bucks there guys!!!..............Dang GOOD!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

mine


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Dang, some of y'all need to be shooting with something besides a camera. Some Beautiful deer guys. Everybody pray for more rain or the pics may not be so good this year.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Couple more 8's*

Pics were taken only a few hundred yards apart..


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Discovered that I can get extra zoom if I take a picture with my camera through my scope.... tough not to pull the trigger though... This deer is only 2.5 yrs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"2.5" I think I would like to see his dental records, lol great deer......


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

vvflash04 said:


> "2.5" I think I would like to see his dental records, lol great deer......


High Fence place.... there were 12 deer brought in from the 777 at the same time in 2006... You can definetely pick the "DIRTY DOZEN" out of the crowd... that deer is a mainframe 11.... but with a total of 17 points....

I will send you the dental records in 3 more years...haha.... expected to score in the 190-200 range... For the right price, he can be allllllll yours! haha


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> High Fence place.... there were 12 deer brought in from the 777 at the same time in 2006... You can definetely pick the "DIRTY DOZEN" out of the crowd... that deer is a mainframe 11.... but with a total of 17 points....
> 
> I will send you the dental records in 3 more years...haha.... expected to score in the 190-200 range... For the right price, he can be allllllll yours! haha


Way outta my league but a fine deer none the less.
Would like to see what he scores in a few years, keep us posted...


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Last year Lavaca county.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll play too


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, lots of cool pictures!!!

Heres some from the family ranch 6 miles north of Encinal.

the first one is a buck that was alomost white, for only one year, the next year he was normal color.
the second one scored 158 4/8, the third one was 186 3/8 the year after the pic was taken. the pics were taken from video so pretty fuzzy.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great bucks.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

not that big but quality pic


----------



## Slow Boat to China (May 8, 2006)

*not my best buck ever...*

but this one is in my front yard here in San Antonio (yes, in town) and I've been watching him now for 3+ years. I kinda like having him around.


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

where in lavaca county?? i have hunted there for 25 years??


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

farmdude said:


> not that big but quality pic


WOW!!! That is a quality shot!! Are all your shots like that?? What gamecam are you using?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trout, how did you get the video to pics and then on here. I've got at least half a dozen deer on video between 160 and 180 this year....PM me if you get time and don't mind...Thanks


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Depends on the kid of camera and video Brete


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a sony camera with the small DVD


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

a disk should have come with it that should tell you how to connect it to a cpu...

The ones that are easiest to convert are the DV cameras


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I bet it has a usb port. Hadn't thought about that. My dvd's are all finalized, thought I might be able to plug one in a just grab a snapshot off one. Fixin to check it out....Thanks


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Donald, I hunt in the Provident City area in Lavaca County. Very nice deer fellas, keep them coming!!


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

The whitetails are all from the lease close to Freer. The mule deer was sitting on the side of my cousins house in Colorado Springs.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Justin sfa, I'd be willing to bet that deer is not 2.5 years old.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

You never know with northern stuff...

Does this one look 2?










He is...


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

CAPI TRAV, what ranch do you hunt on?


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

you do not hunt far from us. we hunt behind the store in speaks...deer are getting better


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

texas8point said:


> Hey Justin sfa, I'd be willing to bet that deer is not 2.5 years old.


Bet all you like! The deer were purchased from a breeder pen...


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

*East Texas baby!*

Watched this one for 4 years in the pineywoods.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> WOW!!! That is a quality shot!!* Are all your shots like that??* What gamecam are you using?


the ones with excelent lighting like this one !!! (we have no control over mother natures lighting)

*it's a homebrew cam that I built*
deerdude has 2 I have 5 of them
I can no longer build them now though (dexterity gone now)
but most everyone else can

here is another with good light


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

Brete said:


> Trout, how did you get the video to pics and then on here. I've got at least half a dozen deer on video between 160 and 180 this year....PM me if you get time and don't mind...Thanks


one way is with a "snappy"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I'm going that route this year!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, Donald the deer are doing good as long as we keep this rain around. We've seen some pretty good deer for Speaks area, we hunt down CR 19A off of CR 19. We hunt in some very old rice fields, the deer are plenty. Took this pic with my Sony camera out of my bowstand at about 30 yards. I really think the AR regulations have been a definite help in the county. The deer we're eating in the bottom of a seven foot deep stock tank, it was a littel dry this year!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

test...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

again...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

All nice pics guys...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

1 more...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a stud Brete!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We do have some nice deer....


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

sorry fellas.....I can believe it with pen raised or high fenced raised deer.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

HF vs low fence.... I would be more concerned about protein vs non-protein if I were you because that's the biggest difference...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine are low fenced and no pens.....but do eat as much protein as they want.....and I agree with Encinal, if we were high fenced they still have 9000 acres to roam...


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, a lot of these deer have it real easy being raised in a 5,000-10,000 acre "pen". They'll practically eat right out of your hand...:rotfl:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have no problem with high fence bucks, thats the way you get them freakishly big. 
10, 000 acres of high fence is not the same as 10,000 aces of low fence by any stretch and we feed protien and food plots and we get some great bucks off our place. High fence deer are not tame or pets, but they do have the protection of an 8' fence. All that aside, those are still awesome bucks.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm really not trying to stir the pot, but opinion aside ... there are three things that make Boone and Crockett class deer, and three things only.

1. Age
2. Nutrition
3. Genetics

Fenced or not, there are advantages and also disadvantages to both.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree that behind a high fence, if you let a buck walk, you can be certain that unless nature gets him, he will be there in the future. But on a place of the size we're talking about, how can I get a buck to get "freakishly big" but you, hunting on 10,000 acres of low fence country can not? And how many deer do you think you're losing to neighbors on a place that big? And just for clarification, I hunt 400 acres of low fence country so the places we're talking about are way out of my league. And I don't buy TTH magazine and haven't for the last 5 years or so because I hate seeing all the adds for deer breeders in there. I really hate what some of those people have done to hunting. BUT, I think there is a big difference between "pen raised, high fenced" bucks and taking a BIG place, fencing it and taking care of what you've got.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*gonzalez county*

1


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I hunt on 1400 acres of low fence in east Texas. We kill great deer with protein and food plots...these are some of the highlights. We've killed good 7's, 8's, etc...
Good 9pt








23" 10pt








21" 12pt


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't believe we made it to Page 9 before the high fence comment was made.  
There wasn't a delineation by the thread author. 

Many awesome pics. Thanks for sharing, keep'em coming. High fence, pens, or low fence doesn't matter to me!!


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

texas8point said:


> I have no problem with high fence bucks, thats the way you get them freakishly big.
> 10, 000 acres of high fence is not the same as 10,000 aces of low fence by any stretch and we feed protien and food plots and we get some great bucks off our place. High fence deer are not tame or pets, but they do have the protection of an 8' fence. All that aside, those are still awesome bucks.


An 8' fence does not protect them from coyotes, bobcats, mountain lions, poachers, etc. Just because they are in a high fence does not mean they have it easy. No matter if you hunt high or low fence some deer are more tame than others. We have a 155 class 4 1/2 year old buck that walks straight into our camp. He likes to come eat the corn that we provide him. We hunt in 45,000 acres high fenced.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have no problem with high fence. If I could afford to buy genetics, and then fence them in and hunt it I would do it too. I just dont have that kind of money. I love the huge monster bucks that come off high fenced or low fence 10,000 to 45,000 acre places. I love to hunt, and I love where I hunt, but if I ever get an invite to a ranch like your talking about I'm gonna go (thats a hint).


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

a few from last year. got the one in the middle 2 weeks after this pic.btw he was delicious...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice East Texas buck Texas 8.
I love that muley in the back of the truck......................(I know its not a real muley)
Reminds me of some of the bucks we took off of the Carmona ranch outside of Corrigan.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*WOW!*

Katy builder,
You have my favorite kinda bucks running around your place.....Nice pics! Just curious what are are you hunting in?

Kelly


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

The Y.O.ranchlands. on 83 so we have high fence on two sides but the rest is low.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here's a couple more


----------

